# Sending a fax



## kouklamou (May 20, 2009)

Does anybody know from where I could send a fax in Nicosia? I have tried the Post Office.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

kouklamou said:


> Does anybody know from where I could send a fax in Nicosia? I have tried the Post Office.


where in Nicosia are you? Actually, internet cafes have fax machines and some kiosks also, small bookshops and stationary stores.


----------



## kouklamou (May 20, 2009)

theresoon said:


> where in Nicosia are you? Actually, internet cafes have fax machines and some kiosks also, small bookshops and stationary stores.


Thank you - I'm in Ayios Andreas, just behind the old hospital.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh Ok then there is a place across from Asty Hotel on Achaion street. its called mita or mica or something like that. i'll find out the name for sure and let you know


----------



## kouklamou (May 20, 2009)

theresoon said:


> Oh Ok then there is a place across from Asty Hotel on Achaion street. its called mita or mica or something like that. i'll find out the name for sure and let you know


That's so kind. I'd be really grateful.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

kouklamou said:


> Thank you - I'm in Ayios Andreas, just behind the old hospital.


yes it is mica. And they have an email address if that helps 

[email protected]

my dad is their customer


----------



## kouklamou (May 20, 2009)

theresoon said:


> yes it is mica. And they have an email address if that helps
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> my dad is their customer


That's really kind. Thanks again.


----------

